# Portable saws



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Looking for recommendations for a lightweight hand saw I can carry in my pack for light duty trail clearing etc. Bought a cheap one at the local hardware store and it's about useless. 

Any brands/types you'd recommend.

thanks


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

Corona Razor Saw


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Looked at the Corona site, I'm thinking the 10" folding saw, something big enough to cut 4 to 6" logs and branches. Right track?


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

My favorite saw is the Fiskars Woodzig 10" folding pruning saw. The saw has a blade with teeth like a chainsaw and cuts on the pull stroke. This allows the blade to be lighter and it is sharpened like a chainsaw chain with a small round file. They can be purchased at Home Depot for $15.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

panchosdad said:


> Looked at the Corona site, I'm thinking the 10" folding saw, something big enough to cut 4 to 6" logs and branches. Right track?


The local YCC crews use these, good service and economical to replace:

http://www.coronaclipper.com/index....gDetail&int_product_id=179&int_category_id=27


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Fiskars rock .


----------



## Sghost (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.bahcostore.com/folding-saws.jsp


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sghost said:


>


Long as you carry it!

Whatchadoin this Sunday?


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

We picked up a couple of Stanley pruning saws that work great. They don't fold but can be stashed in a hydration pack. The paper blade cover is a little weak but making something more sustainable shouldn't be hard.


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

I like the Sven Saw, it's basically a folding bow saw. 








You can get it with a 15 or 21" blade. It slides into a camelbak pretty well and you can cut through some smaller limbs/logs pretty quick. I have the 21" saw and I would say It's good for up to about a 6 - 8" log.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm leaning toward the Sven, it looks like it might be the most versatile.


----------



## dan82au (Aug 28, 2009)

63 teeth looks user friendly and cheap enough. Does it fold up ?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

hillbilly_hank said:


> We picked up a couple of Stanley pruning saws that work great. They don't fold but can be stashed in a hydration pack. The paper blade cover is a little weak but making something more sustainable shouldn't be hard.


A Thompson seatpost bag makes a good cover.


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

When I was looking for a trail saw a few years back I look at a lot of different saws and this one appeared to be the best for what I was looking for. So far I haven't been disappointed.



dan82au said:


> 63 teeth looks user friendly and cheap enough. Does it fold up ?


Yea, it folds&#8230;.


----------



## dan82au (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.forestrytools.com.au/index.php?id=46

Might be ok - only cuts on pull stroke


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

Yup I have used the Sven for years, Its very light and strong, and easy to carry.
Get the longer model! Short one is cute but not as useful!


----------



## Sapporo Tom (Nov 28, 2008)

*Try Silky*

I have a Sven and he used to be my best buddy but then I ran across a Silky think it's pocketboy folding saw. Now Sven sits at home lonely cuz Silky is easier to use( just fold out vs. putting Sven together) and it cuts/shreads thru wood way faster. Got the pocketboy for those up to 6 inch branches than got the Bigboy ( 19 inch?) for the bigger stuff that out shreads pocketboy in every way. http://www.silkysaws.com/ 
Found that sometimes Sven's blade would tend to twist a bit too and given it's triangular set up and was less functional at overhead angles and cuts that required tighters fits between branches. Pocketboy is way easier to pack cuz its shorter, got it in my mountainsmith fannypack most rides.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

these are from stihl and work great fold up is always in my pack...longer one will cut some pretty big logs


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

+1 for the Sven saw. I've used one for years on backpacking trips. Portability is great. Replacement blades are inexpensive.

For car camping, I use a cheap ($5) bow saw. A section of an old bike innertube a little longer than the blade makes for a great blade guard. A bow saw offers a little more clearance than the Sven.

I like the Sven or bow saw for the fact that the hand grip is above the line of cut. It seems like a more natural and better balanced place to saw from. Me and another guy tested my Sven saw against his folding saw. He's a much bigger guy, but the Sven won.

This saw looks good, but I never tried one. http://www.campmor.com/trailblazer-sawvivor-saw.shtml


----------



## Keen515 (Nov 6, 2008)

I love the "What-A-Saw" Quality built, I've had mine for 10 years now. It folds up super fast and locks tight. 
http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/whatasaw.html


----------



## dcrowe (Oct 9, 2009)

*Silky rule*

My wife and I oversee a couple of projects in Yukon, Canada. Over the years we have outfitted our crews with various handsaws.

Bahco folding and non folding (12") were the first brand that we tried. The folding saw is excellent. Good stiff blade, easy to change out nice and small enough to fit in the side pocket of workpants.

For real work though the non folding longer pruning saw with a real handle is the way to go. The longer Bahco saws got used 2x as much as the small ones.

The saw that we went with for this season is the Silky Gomatoro. It is better than the Bahco in every way, the blade is stiffer, it cuts quicker and it has a burly scarbard.

I say go Silky, awesome stuff, forget about the folding models of any brand if you have any sizable work to do a real handle rocks. I can't understand the folding swede saws... build yer saw before going to work? Forget that. Japanese knife and saw makers have got it figured out. We bought ours from Baileys

Anything over 4-5 inches is powersaw work. The lightest cheapest best I have found for light duty work is the Stihl 017 and MSR fuel/oil bottles. For bigger jobs the saws just get bigger and bigger.

Hope this helps
Derek


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

*Trail Blazer Take Down Bucksaw*










Clicky here.


----------



## DoTheWork_RideTheTrail (Nov 4, 2009)

*Rope/Cable saws?*



panchosdad said:


> Looking for recommendations for a lightweight hand saw I can carry in my pack for light duty trail clearing etc. Bought a cheap one at the local hardware store and it's about useless.
> 
> Any brands/types you'd recommend.
> 
> thanks


I just bought a nice folding saw for keeping in the pack on every ride (Sudden Oak Death and Bay trees are always clogging trails it seems((ideas on sanitzing the saw)))

I wondered if anyone here has seen any worthwhile rope/cable type saws that would be lighter and more compact.


----------



## bweide (Dec 27, 2004)

The only good use we have ever found for rope/cable type saws in when grubbing out large stumps. When the hole is too deep for using chopping tools but not deep enough to easily use a saw, you can loop the rope/cable saw under a root and then have two people saw almost like using a crosscut saw.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

DoTheWork_RideTheTrail said:


> I wondered if anyone here has seen any worthwhile rope/cable type saws that would be lighter and more compact.


The Pocket chainsaw works pretty dam good and packs up small.









http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7039255&postcount=17


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Silky Gomboy - awesome saw, cuts on the pull stroke and is long enough to cut through big stuff. Not cheap but will outlast many saws if you keep it out of the dirt. I also have a chainsaw-in-a-can and have cut relatively huge stuff with it; better if you have multiple people to swap off.

Gomboy link


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Take Down Buck Saw


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

*10 inch folding Corona Saw*

We buy these at Lowes for $18-$20. They work very well for 5-6 inch hardwood and up to seven or 8 inch softwoods. However they can do much more as shown in this pic that was sent to me a while ago.

The 10" saws fold nicely and fit in a backpack. As a bonus, you can open it up and swing it like a machete at light brush, grass, or briers.

We occasionally buy a Silky Big Boy as a thank you for a dedicated volunteer, and they're a step up from the Corona, but at $20 vs $60???


----------



## MartyW (Dec 13, 2004)

+ 1 for the Corona 10 inch..opens quickly. Great value.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I strap a 24" bow saw to my bag using only the straps on the bag with no problems. First time out I thought I'd be wearing it in the back of the head but no problems.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

tduro said:


> This saw looks good, but I never tried one. http://www.campmor.com/trailblazer-sawvivor-saw.shtml


These are good saws too. I have one for camping. It folds up nicely and cuts well. It's super light.


----------



## Dace (Apr 19, 2007)

I have the K-24 and I have to say it has been amazing for all the work I have done on the trails, I slide it in the scabbard and it stays put nicley,

http://karlkuemmerling.com/store/product772.html

http://karlkuemmerling.com/store/product819.html


----------

